# My first attempt



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I followed Dom's great instructions and here is the result - the only thing I found is using clear cable ties, if you try and melt them to seal them over - they burn and turn a horrid brown colour. Instead I cut the spare off flush and filled in with PVA glue - which has done the same job.

The only question I have is - will my mice be able to reach the water bottle if I suspend it from the top as in the pictures? (bearing in mind a good bed of shavings), if not I will attach as per the instructions.


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Great job Benjamin - I made the same mistake with the clear cable ties; we live and learn!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Just wondering what you've done to your bottle?
And yes I did the clear cable ties thing :roll: 
But they look great  
Well done!


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

I just attached it to the mesh in the lid, with the supplied wire! do you think they will be able to access it ok?


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

I have mine like that - they reach it just fine.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

That's good - how do the young'uns manage??


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

They just get up on their hind legs and they can reach fine - although I have mine pointing towards the side so they have the side wall to lean on when they're drinking. If you see them struggling you could just put something underneath the drinker to raise the level.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Cheers Paul, just waiting for my first mice now. I'm off to visit a breeder on Sunday morning


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Well done, they look great. Im glad you found the guide useful.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

they're really great well done


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

They are good. Not sure on the bottle I would be worried about it leaking, could it not go on the mesh at the sides? Or you can get hanging water bottles that hand down have seen them on ebay.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I hang mine like that just fine ;3. Just make sure that nothing touches the spout end.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great 

From my experience they should reach it just fine because I had a water bottle high up in my Gerbil cage and the 6 week olds could reach it just fine even though it was like 3 inches of the ground. They just had to strech xD


----------

